# Thread missing from the Marketplace



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

I just did a trade with someone and now the thread is gone:

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?131952-Tenor-RPC-F-T&p=1363593#post1363593

This link worked earlier today. Also, I can't find this thread when I search on either hallkat or LampLight, and these searches worked earlier this evening (Tuesday 2/16).


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Hallkat took the MP off the market and decided to keep it. He requested that his ad be pulled, and it was.


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks very much Mike. I sent you a PM with some relevant details, but I appreciate the explanation, and it is good to know that this is not a software issue.


----------

